

Plead Facebook: allow vetted 3rd parties to send messages as users - tomasien
http://tommy.authpad.com/a-plea-to-facebook-make-a-way-to-authorize-non-spammer-3rd-parties-to-send-messages

======
bluetidepro
Uhh... can't you already do this with the "Send Dialog" method?
<https://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/dialogs/send/>

~~~
tomasien
Send dialog is great, I've used and it's nice. The thing is what I'm talking
about is allowing someone to perform a function and have somebody alerted to
that function without another step.

So Send Dialog only allows them to decide to share something on the app. What
I'm suggesting is the "post as" feature to also include "message as"

~~~
jgeorge
I would /never/ use an app that requested this functionality through Facebook.

~~~
tomasien
Interesting. There's not a single 3rd party you trust as much as you trust
Facebook? You, presumably, allow Facebook access to your account when you use,
say, their mobile app, or their mobile chat app. Say someone came up with a
better FB chat app that you liked better: you wouldn't use that because of the
permission issues?

What I'm talking about here is simply this: trusted apps that don't want to
spam your wall but that would be made more useful by allowing direct
notifications to OTHER Facebook users.

To me, this is intrinsic to Facebook becoming the social layer upon which all
other applications are built.

~~~
jgeorge
Delay in followup, but a followup nontheless!

No, there's no single 3rd party app that I trust as much as Facebook. I don't
know who most of these these 3rd party developers are most of the time, and
that unknown makes me distrust by default. Not to say I wouldn't use a FB app
that provided a service to me that I desired - I have, and I do. My original
point was that I don't think I could ever trust an app enough to be able to
send private messages from my name without my consent to do so - every time it
wants to. The few apps I do use have greatly restricted permissions from what
the app developers originally asked me for.

However, don't let that comment drive the assumption that I inherently trust
/Facebook/, either. I don't. I use FB with the clear understanding that they
only know about me what I choose to tell them about me. I don't put anything
on Facebook that I wouldn't print out and tape to a telephone pole as public
information.

I don't use FB chat. Not because I inherently distrust it - I don't inherently
"trust" it either, but that's not primarily why I don't use it. I just don't
have a use case for it. Likewise for messaging - I don't have a use case for
it in most cases. Why would I give my private messages to Facebook when I can
just send an email to the person directly?

I tend not to use mobile FB apps either. Again not necessarily as a matter of
trust but as a matter of use case. I usually just access it via browser, so I
don't have any real reason to use a specific mobile app - I've tried them, and
none of them really seem to be any better of an experience (to me) than just
hitting the browser version.

So I've yet to find a compelling reason to trade my trust for a product or
service through the platform, and frankly, it'd have to be a pretty awesome
thing for me to make that trade-off.

~~~
tomasien
Cool I get that. So what I want is for users to be able to send messages to
other users in various forms through 3rd party apps but NOT through send
dialog: through functions built straight into the app like you can do with
wall posts now.

